# Something I made during TUF 3...



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

I made tha along ime ago, i was looking hrough my phoobucket and saw that


----------



## BJJ Boy (Jan 21, 2007)

Well, its okay i guess. After seeing evil ash's new one it doesn't look to great.

The font is pretty good, the background and the fighter are pretty boring and the fade make it looks bad.

But good job.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

The background doesn't have much appeal. Downloading some nice brushes would be a good place to start. Not too much more to say. 

Check out the following links;

deviantART Search: Abstract Brushes

Browsing Photoshop Brushes on deviantART


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

sorry for Double Post...


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

Evil Ash said:


> The background doesn't have much appeal. Downloading some nice brushes would be a good place to start. Not too much more to say.
> 
> Check out the following links;
> 
> ...



lol, Brushes...

that was made 2 years ago... I've go much better since then...


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Okay? So, are you able to post your better work?


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

erm... none of them are to do with UFC










thats not great, but allot better...



















these are all pretty old, i cant find any of me recent ones..


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Well they show good basic skill. Your work looks similar to a friend of mine's work(Did that make sense?). You shall have to make some new MMA banners!


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

Evil Ash said:


> Well they show good basic skill. Your work looks similar to a friend of mine's work(Did that make sense?). You shall have to make some new MMA banners!


lol

banners?

like for the top of the page, or sigs?


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Signature banners. They become a signature banner when they're placed in your signature. That's how I look at it anyway..


----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

xAmRiT said:


> erm... none of them are to do with UFC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


come on man u didnt do this
looking that the sig u made theres no way u did these


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

CroCopPride said:


> come on man u didnt do this
> looking that the sig u made theres no way u did these


rofl....

are you joking???

ever heard of improvements???


----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

my bad i though u said u just made it


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

CroCopPride said:


> my bad i though u said u just made it


oh, thats cool

i would like point the title of the thread out though, 'Something I made during TUF 3...'


----------

